# savage stevens 555?



## canvasback (Dec 7, 2012)

is this gun any good?


----------



## Ed H (Jun 27, 2015)

It's an ok gun for hunting. But, if your going to shoot skeet or trap a lot the gun won't hold up. The firing pins will probably break around 5,000 rounds. That's typical for a gun in that price range.


----------



## Windjammer (May 29, 2014)

I really like Randy's reviews. Based on his review below, I would probably pass.

http://www.randywakeman.com/ReviewStevens555OU12GaugeShotgun.htm


----------



## MissSkeeter (May 17, 2013)

Ed H said:


> It's an ok gun for hunting. But, if your going to shoot skeet or trap a lot the gun won't hold up. The firing pins will probably break around 5,000 rounds. That's typical for a gun in that price range.


Firing pins are realitively inexpensive and easy to replace yourself.
That is what happened to my Citori after 35 years of shooting/hunting..replaced the pins and good to go.

Here is how:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRoWb5qwmpM


----------



## Micah Duffy (Jan 21, 2010)

I know this is an old post. I just bought one in a 20 gauge a couple of months ago. Now around a 1000 rounds through it. I am training pointing and upland dogs primarily and shoot flyers for HT setups a couple times a week. Its light. 5.5 lbs for the 20 and 6 for the 12. I chose the silver edition. Its a good gun for the money as a tool for what I do. Will see how well it holds up. I simply bought it because of price. It went on sale for $100 off at Cabelas. Which put it under $600.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

What I think is sad, is articles and opinions like this..

This writer about Turkey and Russian made guns..

http://www.fieldandstream.com/node/1005010543

I also find it sad ,, that Italian auto's have become the gold standard ..

What happened to the days of American manufacturing?? Think, that the only Quality Winchesters made were pre 64.. in many experience peoples minds.

Think, that the Remington 870 Pump... The everyday mans working gun,,now has a suggested retail of 875.00..a pump shotgun who's Quality and dependability is questionable, when compared to a late '60's Wingmaster..
Consider the number of Winchesters in used gun racks,,pre 64, that are considered just "shooters" and MANY people think are dated,, because of silly Laws passed that make ammo that it safe for them illegal... Those guns are on racks collecting dust,,and will prolly end up in some scrap heap waiting to be destroyed...

Those Guns!! the dinosaurs of extreme example of American craftsmanship and quality,,

Its sad to me those days are going away,, and the United States focus's its attention on workplace skills that only include how well you position yourself in front of a computor,,, or how effiecient you "text" ,,,The skills demanded in our "service" economy...

We need to get back to manufacturing our own stuff,, OUR stuff,,, that displays quality,skills, at an affordable price.. The Model T mentality..

its silly to me that guys are accepting the fact ,that to shoot vintage shotguns,, it will cost you up to 2.00 a trigger pull..

I feel sorry for young people today... But,, I guess they dont know what they dont know...

Sorry for the rant.... But to the OP... I bet ,, if you looked, you could find a classic USED Shooter Quality pump gun ,, that will shoot your fliers on private property with lead shot ,with a price, quite a bit less than 600.00,,, and will out last you and your kids,, if you take care of it..

Tired of being lead around by the nose,,,,

Gooser

And dont give me this stuff,, that Ya have to have a break open gun to be safe!! If you really think that,, ya shouldnt have ANY gun..


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

MooseGooser said:


> What I think is sad, is articles and opinions like this..
> 
> This writer about Turkey and Russian made guns..
> 
> ...


Spot on Gooser , the best Autoloaders I have ever shot were a Winchester Super X1, and a pre 1990 Remington 1100 which I own and shoot regularly.. the Beretta Teknys was very soft shooting too


----------

